# Ruined Cheese... Help!!!



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

So I ruined my first attempt at mozzarella today. I used 1 gal raw milk fresh from the past three days, 2tsp citric acid powder and junket rennet tabs 1/4 tab. Can't find expiration on the tabs but I just bought them. My curds and whey wouldn't seperate,I even tried reheating and waited 1/2 hr. What could I have done wrong. I'm just sick over waisting a whole gallon of milk. I followed the recipe exactly,but omitted the calcium chloride because I used raw milk. Am I using the right kind of rennet? Any ideas?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think you are not supposed to use junket rennet.

http://www.leeners.com/cheese/how-to/morecheesefaq.shtml


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Junket rennet is not a good cheese making product from every book I have read on cheese making New England cheese supply has rennet at good prices.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Agreed. But I dont know that I'd call it ruined. You could either try using "real" rennet, or just add some vinegar or lemon juice for an "easy cheese". 

I took a cheesemaking short class, and the instructor said "you may not get the cheese you wanted, but you'll always get cheese".


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...Junk the junket...you can order rennet from hoeggers..either tablets or liquid...feed your boo boo cheese to your chickens or pigs if you have them....I hate messing up a batch....but if something else on the farm can eat it..I feel better...


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

A cheese making short class would be awesome! Can I just let it Clabber and give it to the chickens that way? I'll be ordering some new stuff TONIGHT! I'm all emotional about this darn cheese, frustrated how I can mess up one of the easiest to make. Thanks guys I feel better. I'm only milking one doe right now,winters coming,so every drop of milk is important!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's my mozz. recipe (do remember if you can double batches you can also half them) Don't get upset I've messed up a few gallons of cheese too.

Mozzarella

1 ½ teaspoon Citric Acid Powder
6 Quarts	Whole Milk
¼ Teaspoon	Calcium Chloride
¼ Teaspoon Liquid Rennet or ½ tablet
6 Tablespoons	Salt
Bowl of Ice Water

1. Sterilize all Equipment (Boil everything For 5 minutes or sanitize with bleach water and rinse good). In a small glass bowl or measuring cup, dissolve citric acid powder in 1/4 cup lukewarm water, stirring with a stainless steel spoon.

2. In a Large stainless-steel pot, combine milk and dissolved citric acid, stirring to blend well

3. Place Pot over medium heat and warm milk mixture to 88*F, stirring gently to prevent scorching. Remove from heat.

4. Dilute calcium chloride in 1/4 cup cool water. Add to milk stirring gently (mix well).

5. Dilute rennet in ¼ cup cool water. Add to milk and stir gently until well blended. Cover and let set for 30 minutes. Check for a clean break. If the curd is still too fragile let set for another 15 minutes or until a clean break is achieved

6. Using a long-bladed knife and a skimmer, cut curd into ½ inch cubes. Let stand for 5 minutes to firm up curds.

7. Place pot over low heat and slowly warm curds to 106*F, stirring gently and continuously, adjusting the heat as necessary to make sure it takes 20 minutes to do so. Turn off the heat and continue to stir for 20 more minutes. Let stand for 5 minutes.

8. Meanwhile, in another pot, bring 4 quarts fresh water to a boil. Add salt and stir until dissolved. Turn off heat.

9. Drain off whey through a cloth-lined colander. Let drain for 15 minutes.

10. Place curd mass on a clean cutting board and cut into 1 inch strips. Place in a large bowl. Pour salt water over strips.

11. Wearing heat resistant rubber gloves or using a long-handled wooden spoon, work strips under the hot water (the cheese will become very soft), pushing and pulling and stretching them. The curd will begin to stretch. Pull cheese out into a long rope, folding it back on itselfand stretching again until it is smooth and shiny. Use your hands to shape the cheese into a single ball or pinch off pieces for small cheeses.

12. Place cheese in a bowl of ice water for 5 minutes. Remove and drain on paper towel. Use immediately or wrap and refridgerate.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I know how you feel. I have messed up my fair share of cheese. They call it an "art" for a reason. It takes a lot of practice and refining. Hope that with some of the advice you have gotten here; you will be able to improve.

If anyone is interested in real, real rennet: 
I found this a few years ago and have never used store bought rennet. I think the link still works.

http://websearch.cs.com/wm/boomframe.js ... ation.html


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

Kc8lsk, I'll have to try your way. My books method is a bit different,but I trust an actual human telling me it works well much more! If I use raw milk do I still use the calcium chloride? Thanks everyone for all the help,and it's nice to know it's not just me that has some trouble!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

We have had luck using the junket tablets- but it took about 4 whole tablets/gallon of milk, and typically the milk would need to stand for at least an hour. We still have a box in the cupboard, but actual rennet turns out waaaaaay better. With raw milk you shouldn't need to use the calcium chloride, but depending on which website you read it shouldn't hurt anything either. 

We also found that investing in a cheap digital thermometer lead to the biggest improvement in our cheese making. When we first started out we were using just an old dial thermometer from the drawer and could never gets curd to form within the time specified in the recipe, regardless of the type of rennet we used. I think we spent 10 bucks on a waterproof one from amazon, and voila! Curds! 

Now we've just got to figure out this aging cave business so we can make something other than mozzarella...


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes you still should use the calcium chloride (but just because it gets you more curd out of the milk)


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064OLJ1K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A23M3P8BKKV3LL

Would this be a better rennet choice? It's from amazon,I have a big order going in and free shipping


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes that's a better rennet choice I use the animal rennet but that one works just as well.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

What you need is a "cheese" rennet. You can get it in either animal or plant based- Amazon has some good deals but check with what average online price is. Be sure and figure in shipping cost. Making cheese is like making soap trial and error - then happy dance for 24 hours when you get what you wanted. lol


I was told no calcium Chloride if you use raw "goat" milk


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I still use calcium chloride with raw goat milk because it helps pull more curd together you don't have to use it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

A cheese cave is great. Find and old refrigerator (dorm style is good) and order a Johnson controller. I ordered mine online, I don't remember where. It will keep the 'fridge at whatever aging temp you need.


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

Luvmyherd,I actually have an old fridg in my barn! We use chest freezers to keep our feed in,and have an extra fridg we don't use. What a great idea! If only I quit screwing up the cheese first,or I'll never need it!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

You'll get the hang of it. Then you won't want to stop.
This is what I have.
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draf...C.shtml?CAWELAID=&CA_6C15C=320012430000177571


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I says use it with a freezer but I use mine with an old 'fridge and it works great. (Although I rarely age my cheese anymore. We eat it fresh or freeze it.)
Here is the press my hubby made and a few rounds of my homemade goodies.


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice! My husband was looking at press plans last night to make one. He'll be very interested to see this one!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I think my DH found those plans online.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Dayna said:


> I think you are not supposed to use junket rennet.
> 
> http://www.leeners.com/cheese/how-to/morecheesefaq.shtml


What Dayna said!


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

So I used my new rennet and it worked great. My cheese was a bit salty and dry though. Flavor is good but there are lighter spots here and there. Is it safe to eat? Its good just doesn't look store bought.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

pinefarm said:


> Nice! My husband was looking at press plans last night to make one. He'll be very interested to see this one!


My press is a dowel rod screwed onto a wooden plate. The dowel is the right size for me to put weights on (like free weights from a weight lifting bar). I have a mold I put the cheese in, then into a canister that is just a little bigger than the mold and then I put my "press" into the canister. Takes up very little space which is what I needed.

pictures in this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f183/best-book-website-soap-cheese-163902/index2.html


----------

